# Where were the deer hunters??????????



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Went out this weekend and didn't see another hunter. I did see a few orange caps driving around but never saw them get out of the vehicle. Of course I rarely left the woods so probably didn't see most of the road hunters. Had the woods all to myself and deer running all over the place.
Got one yearling doe and passed up tons of fawns. Almost shot a bedded spike (hard to tell). Saw 1/2 dozen or more bucks including one with nice tall and wide headgear but a little thin yet. Was nice out as long as you stayed out of that nasty wind. Reminded me of what used to be our "normal" deer hunting weather. I'm afraid we are all getting a bit soft.

A spinoff from a previous thread..... I never saw a "lone fawn". The deer were bunching up and the fawns were grouped with 1 or 2 adult does.

The deer I did get had a nice heavy layer of fat and looked in real good shape.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

dakotashooter2, I didn't see any deer hunters either this weekend. We did run into a few pheasant hunters though. I hope people with tags were out filling them!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

went out this weekend and wasn't able to get any decent shoots off but one.

AND I MISSED....

60 yds in the woods and she was staring straight at me. Ever tried to raise an M1 with a deer looking at you while you are 10 feet from the nearest tree?

We found the deer, just gotta get a stand up on them now.

On a side note....
we did see one group of 3 head in when we headed out on Saturday, I had to work at noon. When we went back on Sunday. The wife spotted a blood trail, but I didn't bother to check it out. From where they were parked. There was no drag marks or anything showing they bothered to track it.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I had saved my last doe tag for muzzleloader but I just did not get out much and did not fill it so I went out on Sat. walked out a half mile found a cross section of two trails and along comes a doe with two fawns I waited and took the doe. It was a good hunt. I saw a few road hunters and heard shots in the distance on Sat.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

We got a couple guys together this weekend that had does tags, multiple in some cases. It was absolutely ridiculous, everytime we'd leave the farm yard to go walk something a herd of 30-60, depending on direction we drove, would attack the vehicle. Almost literally, and this happend all saturday afternoon. Shoot one, take it back to the farm, leave, get attacked, shoot one, take it back, etc. etc. It was probably one of the funnest days of hunting I've had, with no pressure on buck hunting so we had access to some of the best deer hunting land in probably the state. Ended saturday with a bunch of does, no ruined meat, no cripples, and no fawns. Didn't want to shoot any button bucks.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We were also out on Saturday, and didn't see any other hunters, except for some driving around. We pushed a lot of ground and saw some. I missed a running shot at a very nice doe in the Goose River bottoms near Mayville. She was running with a 4 x 4 and a 6 x 6...both beautiful bucks. Also reached out and touched the side of a fawn that ran within 2 feet of me while I was posting! That was something worth being out all day in the cold for! Kind of bummed that I missed that one doe but now I get to hunt over Christmas vacation, so that is nice. I think a lot of people didn't want to venture out in the cold and wind. As my wife says, "You like to punish yourself by going out in the cold weather". Well...I guess she's right!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We were actually out pheasent hunting, and we didn't even see one person. We were down by fort ransom and we saw lot's of deer. They were all acting very weird. We had 3 does run from about a half mile away, and came within 20 yards of us while we were driving into our spot. 
We had good luck pheasnt hunting though. :sniper:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll be out there as soon as we get out of school for break.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I hunted in 2F1 and there were plenty of hunters.The deer were not in there normal late season areas mainly because of dogs and coyotes chasing them out of the river bottoms.I ended up getting a doe at the end of the day and am in the process of butchering it.2B deer were in huge bunches and a few hunters were going after them there.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I hunted in 2f2 didn't see anyone else out walkin. I saw a few people in blaze driving around though. We saw a large group of does, but the person I was hunting with missed two 30 yard shots.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hunted Clark Salyer Refuge in 3A4 over the weekend.Mostly sat along the fence in the mornings and evenings.Shot a nice big doe last night.Had to drag her 3/4 mile out.Pooped after that.

Didn't see any other hunters out.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

2B, saw one group walking, saw maybe 2 or 3 pickups of guys driving around.

I bowhunted a cornfield Sunday night. Saw 20+ deer, mostly does. Did see one buck that had shed antlers already. Was able to sneak w/in 5 yards of several deer in the windy conditions.

Only saw 2 decent bucks all weekend, from a distance. One might have been the shooter, the other needed a year or two. Both were wide but had no mass or tine length.

Most deer didn't start moving until the very last minute. Lots didn't move until well after dark.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Forgot to mention... The bucks I saw were chasing does around again. Hope this snow either melts off or piles up cause right now it's way to noisy to still hunt unless the wind is really howling and its getting pretty cold to spend 3-4 hrs in a stand.


----------



## boelke116 (Dec 30, 2002)

I was out bow hunting on Sat. and it was full of vehicles in 2A, but no one was waking. I saw 10 does and 3 bucks and only one hunter saw them and he missed. They seem to be yarded up in large groups but as it has been said, the hard snow is too hard to stalk in right now. It is snowing and blowing right now, so we will see!


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Was out yesterday in the Zero degree weather and high winds. Stalked a few big bucks in rock piles and got my doe that was with another big buck 6x6, thick, wide and tall out of a shelter belt. Saw alot of "herds" (20-30 deer) 
Got my doe and 3 pheasants by 2pm.

Jumped a few rockpiles with trees around them and they were full of pheasants, the only trouble I had was finding the roosters among all of the birds getting up. There were 15-20 the would get up at once and that is kind of hairy.

Darrin
Spoiler92


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Spoiler92 - What area were you hunting? I'm assuming to the SW of us.............

This weekend I will be out, Friday thru Tuesday North of Minot in -3A2 for a doe and hopefully a few pheasants.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I was hunting 2H south and west of Wishek

Good luck

Spoiler92
Darrin


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Spoil.

How was that area for posting signs?


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Getting More and more each year, but not really bad. It is worse in the western part of the unit. Have been hunting there for 5years and have been good with the farmers and land owners, so have more access to a good amount of land. Alot of them even let us walk their standing fields during opening weekend.

Darrin
Spoiler92


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Haven't seen much for hunters thank the good Lord. We don't have any surplus does so I hope they stay home or kill some birds instead.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I was out the last half of the week and christmas day. Didn't see any other hunters or does :eyeroll: but plenty of bucks. Most frustrating hunt of my life.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I pheasant hunted the whole weekend aorund 2F2 and didn't see anybody out walking, just driving around in the morning and night!!

I saw plenty of deer!!! :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Congrats are due!! Sounds like the GFD hit another home run and had the foresight to extend the season and help harvest the herd and there were few problems to deal with. Mission accomplished!


----------

